# Currently Watching



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Currently watching Bulls-Knicks on a stream.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Currently watching Bulls-Knicks on a stream.


Same.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Pawn Stars. I think I love Brandi


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Watching Mike & Mike on ESPN right now.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Taylor Vixen & Avy Scott.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Rick and Morty was the last thing I watched. I recommend it to anyone who does or does not like animated shows. It's actually genuinely entertaining. Only 10 or 11 episodes right now, but it blows EVERY other current NA animated show out of the water imo.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Watching Raw right now.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Raw. But that'll be a popular choice tonight so i'll also mention I've just been watching *Fallen Skies* series 3


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Not currently, but very soon, the usual suspects.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

IT Crowd.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lol

EDIT ~ God dammit, they removed the video. Should've ripped it when I had the chance.

Found another but the video itself sucks.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Currently watching OKC/Memphis right now, and will soon be watching Golden State/LAC.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well this died. It really shouldn't, watching is awesome.

I'm watching the end of SmackDown.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well this died. It really shouldn't, watching is awesome.
> 
> I'm watching the end of SmackDown.


Yeah, I thought this thread would be more active which is why I made it, but so far the activity has almost been non-existent. Maybe I'm just unlucky with making threads?

Anyways, I'm watching the start of the 4th quarter in Spurs/Mavericks. Also watching Blackhawks/Wild.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Watching the Chicago and Minnesota game. Of course the Blackhawks are winning. :no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's probably just because people aren't online when they're watching television. I, on the other hand, like to let people know what I'm watching, so I'll post it before I go off.

Game of Thrones ~ Season 3, Episode 2: Dark Wings, Dark Words

I'm on a slow season 3 re-watch, along with a re-read of all 5 books, because.....well, why the hell not? You can never have enough Westeros in your life.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Game 6 of Houston/Portland


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

I was watching a mexican soap opera.......:side:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Watching Terminator 2 on TNT right now.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

The tv guide channel for like ten minutes straight now because I'm stupid and keep reading shit on the internet and don't pay attention to the information it's providing me


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles Season 1


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

Highlights of the playoffs


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Law & Order on USA.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Family Guy rerun on CW. The one where Brian and Stewie go to Vegas.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

We're The Millers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Centerstrain01 plays *Watch Dogs*

Been looking forward to this one, about 12 minutes in.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

THE HYPEST GAMEPLAY ON YOUTUBE!!!


----------



## Ethan Johns (Apr 13, 2014)

Watching Louis Therox with ganstas in da hood on ABC 2.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Spoiler:  video spoiler



I actually picked 7 haha


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Kara no Kyoukai (The Garden of Sinners)


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Mad Men. A show that will be mentioned amongst the greats.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Hunter X Hunter ep 33*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Just finished NXT Takeover and am currently watching Spurs/Thunder and TNA Impact.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Outstanding, lol. Great movie.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Spider-Man and His Amazing Friends


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wedding Crashers on TBS.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A classic from one of my all time favourite comedians.


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

Bad Teacher  >


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Collateral on TNT.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Total Divas finale.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Countless Whose Line Is It Anyway videos on Youtube.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Blue Bloods S04E09


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Mega Python vs. Gatoroid

:drake1


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

TSN Sportscentre before work.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Americas Got Talent S09E01


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

New York Rangers/LA Kings - Stanley Cup Final: Game 1


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sportscenter


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hells Kitchen US S12E13


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Finally got around to watching one of this guy's videos, and wow, I thought I was tired of John Cena. :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hart of Dixie S03E12


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hart of Dixie S03E14


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RoboCop on DVD.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

New York Rangers/LA Kings - Stanley Cup Final: Game 2


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

Non Stop. Quite the movie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

New York Rangers/LA Kings - Stanley Cup Final: Game 3


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Community.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Red Eye on my Laptop.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Heat/Spurs game 4 on ABC.


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

Mr.Peabody


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Mexico vs Cameroon, with really shit refereeing.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Blue Bloods S04E09


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Archer.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Red Sox vs the Twins. 1-0 Sox in the bottom of the 8th


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A History of Violence on my computer.


----------



## JeriTest23 (Jun 19, 2014)

The Hundred Episode 12 T.1


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:drake1


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

Watching Kobe's era in the NBA


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Comedy Central Roast of Drew Carey.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

A Stranger in Paradise


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

I've been watching lots of docs on YouTube this past week on serial killers. So yeah, currently watching one about Christopher Wilder.

Just saw the one on John Christie.


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pseKZeS46SO


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Takeshis Castle

GOAT TV show.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Knock Off


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

KC - Timeline: The History of ECW 2000 with Justin Credible


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Pretty Little Liars S05E02


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Limitless on TNT.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Fresh Prince...now going on to music videos.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Blue Bloods S04E11


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Prom Night


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cops on Spike.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Leah Remini: It's All Relative


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Trailer Park Boys


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hemlock Grove Season 1 Episode 2 on Netflix.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

The Colbert Report


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Got a few series in rotation at the moment:

Everybody Hates Chirs (always funny)
Sons of Anarchy (coasting along, a little boring atm)
Prison Break (really crap atm)*


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Orange Is The New Black.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

True Detective - the Biker Raid episode :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Law Abiding Citizen on TNT.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

An indie film starring Kevin Spacey and a Die Hard villain.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Dem feels :jose


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Blue Bloods S04E16


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Sopranos S6E02


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Pretty Little Liars S05E03


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

_True Detective_ S01E01


----------



## TheKat16 (Aug 3, 2014)

Currently soccer saturday on skysports


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Just started watching Community. Such a great show.


----------



## Biblet2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

Something on American Hero's Channel about Jesse James


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

The Office - S2E10 - Christmas Party

Such an awesome episode.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Pretty Little Liars S05E06


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Parks and Recreation - S2E04


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BoJack Horseman - Season 1, Episode 1 - BoJack Horseman: The BoJack Horseman Story, Chapter One

Some brand new comedy on Netflix that they just released today. Might as well check it out. It only has a 3 star rating so far but I hear the voice of Patton Oswalt, the co-best comedian in America straight out of the gate, that's encouraging. We'll see I guess.

EDIT ~ Eh, so far it's just "ok". Maybe it gets better like Brooklyn Nine Nine did. Hopefully.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Watching the Texas A&M/South Carolina game on my laptop.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Parks and Recreation S04E16


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cinematic Excrement. If you like reviews of bad movies, or just want to see something funny, check it out.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*WCW Nitro 03/17/1997.*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

2nd Series of Utopia.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Bob's Burgers Season 4 Episode 9 - Slumber Party


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Turn the River.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

SEC Storied


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

I fucking love these guys


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Hit List.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BoJack Horseman - Season 1, Episode 9 ~ Horse Majeure

This show has gotten much funnier since the pilot, glad it got renewed.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> BoJack Horseman - Season 1, Episode 9 ~ Horse Majeure
> 
> This show has gotten much funnier since the pilot, glad it got renewed.


Always a sucker for animated sitcoms and animation in general, would you rate it as being as funny as say...Futurama? 

I know that that is a difficult competitor to beat, but that was the first animated sitcom that came to my head. (Good one)

*Arrested Development* - _Pilot_


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Leverage.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Simpsons that I taped from earlier, it's about homer wetting the bed.

Yeah... 
It depresses me how the simpsons have tarnished their legacy. Hasn't been the GOAT cartoon since season 12. It all went wrong during season 13


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Always a sucker for animated sitcoms and animation in general, would you rate it as being as funny as say...Futurama?
> 
> I know that that is a difficult competitor to beat, but that was the first animated sitcom that came to my head. (Good one)
> 
> *Arrested Development* - _Pilot_


It's not anywhere near Futurama level, Futurama is LEGENDARY, but it's good. It's worth a try. Since you like Arrested Development, you'll be interested to know that Will Arnett is BoJack (the main character, obviously). Alison Brie from Community and Aaron Paul from Breaking Bad are in it also, as well as Paul F Tompkins, who's in a lot of good assorted comedy stuff, and Patton Oswalt, the best stand up comedian in America (Yes, better than CK. Come at me bro, I said it), does plenty of assorted voices. It's got a good cast as far as names go.

As I said, I did think the pilot was kinda shaky but from episode 2 on, they get in their groove.

As for what I'm watching right now






The best part of this is it's true. He's eyeing that purple stuff like a motherfucker... :lmao


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Drunk History marathon.

Love this show. Great stand ups doing their best drunken version of real history. I think my favorite episode is either the Sport Heroes one (Jason Mamoa as Jim Thorpe is GOAT) or the Hollywood one. My favorite drunk so far is Jen Kirkman. She's always awesome.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's not anywhere near Futurama level, Futurama is LEGENDARY, but it's good. It's worth a try. *Since you like Arrested Development, you'll be interested to know that Will Arnett is BoJack* (the main character, obviously). Alison Brie from Community and Aaron Paul from Breaking Bad are in it also, as well as Paul F Tompkins, who's in a lot of good assorted comedy stuff, and Patton Oswalt, the best stand up comedian in America (Yes, better than CK. Come at me bro, I said it), does plenty of assorted voices. It's got a good cast as far as names go.
> 
> As I said, I did think the pilot was kinda shaky but from episode 2 on, they get in their groove.
> 
> ...


Sold.

Arnett is a genius, he would be the easy Intercontinental champ if Larry David or Duchovny were the heavyweight champs of TV comedy. 

Currently watching RAW from 7/21/2014. The Authority is full of SHIT. I hope they disband before Royal Rumble 2015/Wrestlemania XXXI at the very maximum. It's making Orton look like a bitch.

No fucking spoilers when it comes to wrestling, should never read the spoilers before watching shows or PPVs.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Larry David is amazing, but Duchovny set the bar for live action comedy for me. Moody is maybe the best one liner firer I've ever seen on tv, it's either him or Jeremy Piven as Ari Gold on Entourage. One of those two is my favourite live action comedy character of all time and I can't really decide which. 






Gold (pun intended) fucking standard.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

One Eight Seven.


----------



## hyourinmaru (Jul 21, 2014)

A.G.T on demand.

The Blacklist on Netflix.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMC Movie Talk


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Watching the Bucs get ass-pounded by the Falcons. Also watching Auburn-Kansas St.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Arrow ~ Season 1, Episode 4: An Innocent Man

Just started this series a few days ago, it's pretty good.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

South Park - Season 18 Episode 1: Go Fund Yourself

South Park satirizing the Washington Redskins name controversy. A good and clever episode and it proves that South Park is ahead of the curb when it comes to up to date pop culture.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Hollywood Hogan vs Goldberg [WCW Nitro 06/07/1998]


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Its always sunny in Philadelphia, going onto season 4


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Season 2 Episode 1: Undercover

I love this show. Samberg, Braugher, Crews, and the rest of the cast are great. It's pretty underrated imo


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Hollywood Hogan vs Goldberg [WCW Nitro 06/07/1998]


Absolutely insane crowd, I'm not a Goldberg fan at all but the crowd alone makes the matches come alive for guys like him imo.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

V for Vendetta.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Arrow ~ Season 2, Episode 1: City of Heroes


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Kevin Steen Show with The Young Bucks Vol 2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Big Bang Theory S08E03


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Tigers/Orioles game 1 of the ALDS.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

raw


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

The Rise and Fall of ECW


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

No TV or Internet where I live right now, so I have to download videos from the library and watch them offline.

Right now I'm going through the complete works of Markiplier.

From now on, you are all Tiny Box Tim.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Skins. Rise part 2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

P2.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

My tiny phone screen.......

But seriously, finally got to see Days of Futures Past and it is fucking awesome. Probably my favorite superhero film of all time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It is pretty great. I just watched it a few days ago myself, after I bought it on Blu Ray. My 3'rd time, 2 times in theaters.

Of course you know what I'm watching if you'll please direct yourself to my sig. The OFFICIAL Avengers: Age of Ultron trailer. For around the 4'th time. Watch it again, you know you want to.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Porn


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Brazzers: Big Butts Like It Big 4


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Strangers.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Vampire Diaries S06E04


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Untraceable.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Assassins Creed Unity playthrough. Still debating whether to spoil the whole game or not before it's released.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Spurs/Warriors on NBA TV.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Last Samurai.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Punisher.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

roh all star extravaganza 6


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm a celebrity get me out of here.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Detectorists


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The first season of the game of thrones.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm watching the first season of True Detective and will probably watch it another time over the course of the weekend.

It's amazing how they managed to take a concept that's been done to death over the past few years and completely breathe new life into it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kentucky-North Carolina on CBS.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The second season of the game of thrones.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jack Reacher.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WWE NXT Takeover: R Evolution


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Nikita; season 1.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

2nd half of Bulls/Knicks on TNT.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Why did this die out?

Afflicted (2013)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Why did this die out?
> 
> Afflicted (2013)


Don't know, but thanks for bumping it. :grin2:

Watching Hemlock Grove season 2 episode 3 btw.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Case Closed. 

Only the best anime ever. Although Funimation only dubbed the first 130 episodes. Rest ya gotta watch subbed.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Case Closed.
> 
> Only the best anime ever. Although Funimation only dubbed the first 130 episodes. Rest ya gotta watch subbed.*


I may have to check this out. I'm intrigued by your passion for it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Curse of Oak Island.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Housebound on Netflix.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Corpse Princess Shikabane Hime. On the last episode.*


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*The best thing to come out this past week:*










*I marathoned this over the weekend and am on episode 12. It's THAT good. There is some HIGH QUALITY talent putting this show together, a bunch of names I recognize from comic books and Joss Whedon related projects. And god, that AWESOME intro:*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kusHMcbtCXc

*Goosebumps. Arrow and The Flash have been dethroned*


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7fYIMEQ1Xw


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bates Motel.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Assassination Classroom*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Tried watching Kimmy Schmidt and thought it was terrible so onto Damages.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

the originals.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Watching the Bulls and Blackhawks on 2 different streams right now.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Chiago at Nashville Stanley cup. Also Calgary at Vancover.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Code:Breaker
*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Impact.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Around the Horn on ESPN.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Continuum.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Rockets/Mavericks on ESPN.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Survivor Series 1995. 

Razor Ramon flipping out at Sid and 1-2-3 Kid celebrating while Henry Godwin, Savio Vega and Fatu tried calming him was one of the most confusingly funny things I've ever seen.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Trying to decide between watching a New Japan pay per view on their streaming site right now...or watching this:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fortitude.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Daredevil.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WWF Raw Is War Episode 244 (26/01/1998)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hawks/Nets on TNT.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Elementary.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Justified season 1-6 :hb


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Daredevil S01E08


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Supernatural.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WWE Raw Is War Episode 246: February 9th, 1998


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Person of Interest. Nearing the end of S2 at the minute.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Pardon to Interruption.








Goodnight Canada.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I gotta try this game at some point, the fuckery levels look to be off the chart. :lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

EVOLVE 41


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bulls vs Bucks on NBA TV.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Curse of Oak Island.


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

A black screen


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Elementary.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Tenchi Universe. *

*/Childhood*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The fucking NFL Draft.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

NCIS.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Stalker


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Daredevil on Netflix :banderas


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Persona 3:Spring Of Birth*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chicago PD S02E20 Law and Order SVU S16E20


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Grimm.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Porn Star Spa 13 XXX


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Sailor Moon*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Originals S02E19


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Elementary S03E20.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bulls/Cavs game 2 on TNT.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Chuck.

Surprised at how much I like it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Blacklist S02E19



McQueen said:


> Chuck.
> 
> Surprised at how much I like it.


It was a good show.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Time to watch ep 5 of Game of Thrones.

If we don't get some Daairo penis shots I'll riot.........wait what, clearly I meant Sansa nudity :Hutz


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Originals S02E20


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Vikings.



House Blackbeard said:


> Time to watch ep 5 of Game of Thrones.
> 
> If we don't get some Daairo penis shots I'll riot.........wait what, clearly I meant Sansa nudity :Hutz


:lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hawks/Wizards game 5 on TNT.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Originals S02E22


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Castle S07E01


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Blackhawks/Ducks game 4 on NBC.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tatau.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Vikings S2E10


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

AKB48 Senbatsu Sousenkyo 2015

It's fucking time to see girls be ranked, _SaeKami7Plz_


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

An episode of The Alfred Hitchcock Hour


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Women's football world cup, Canada vs China.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Aqua Teen Hunger Force.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bansee S3E01


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Castle S7E04


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hemlock Grove S2E07


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sons of Liberty S1E03


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Penny Dreadful S2E01


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bounty Killer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lol


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

King Of The Ring 2001


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

American Horror Story Asylum straight after seeing American Horror Story last month. Loving every minute of the creepy Psychiatrist Zachary Quinto with the worst Evil name ever - Bloody Face


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Prison Break s04e13


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Horrible Bosses 2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Disturbia.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Task


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Viva La Bam


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

White Sox/Cardinals.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Michael Moore's The Awful Truth Season 2.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PWG Don't Sweat The Technique


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Terminator 2


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Currently got this on Netflix.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Saboteurs


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Hones Trailers


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Norbit.


----------



## Karate Dragon (Jul 16, 2015)

*Stargate: Atlantis*

Not bad. It's actually quite entertaining to watch.


----------



## Jobu25 (Jul 24, 2014)

Brian vs the Boz


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Prison Break S2E14


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

my royal rumble 2000 highlights video :grin2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Only on episode 2, the pilot was pretty good.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

MythBusters


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Paul on IFC.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

_South Park _S15E02 -- "Funnybot"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just finished watching The Shield vs The Wyatt Family on Main Event from April 2014  Fantastic match, quite underrated cos of the show it was on but it was the only time The Shield beat the Wyatts!

Before that I was watching one of Michael McIntyre's stand up comedy shows on YouTube. He's hilarious.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

My Wrestlemania 31 highlights


----------



## The Rock 2 (Oct 14, 2015)

2015 democratic debate! I find trump a lot more entertaining~ But it's funny to watch sanders and clinton take over the entire dias


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

I love this scene! Funniest part of the whole movie if you ask me. The therapist thinks he's being all metaphorical and shit haha.

"...the details of my life are quite inconsequential."
"...he would make outrageous claims like he invented the question mark..."
"...the sort of general malaise that only the genius possess and the insane lament."


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*WWE RAW: October 12th, 2015*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hawks/Flyers


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Amazing Race Canada.

Currently, this episode:


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

My Floyd Mayweather Tribute Video


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Kubrat Pulev vs. George Arias - October 17, 2015*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

My Wrestlemania 23 Highlights


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*WWE RAW: October 19th, 2015 - LIVE*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (The Rock & Mankind) (c) vs. The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF World Tag Team Championship Match) - WWF SmackDown: September 23, 1999*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The G.O.A.T tv show Martin. :banderas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

My Night of Champions 2015 Highlights


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

He's one of my favourite YouTubers, he's so funny


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hilarious Pokemon YouTuber


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I got halfway through it before I had to watch Hell In A Cell haha.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

_The Short Films of David Lynch_


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

My Hell in a Cell Highlights


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, I'm obsessed with Eurovision right now :lol


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Hell in a Cell 2015 - Full PPV*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Saw III.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Naked and Afraid


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Homeland.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Currently revisiting _Twin Peaks

Twin Peaks _S01E02


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

_Wayward Pines _S01E01 -- "Where Paradise Is Home"


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

The unofficial Arrow spinoff known as Constantine.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Always good for a laugh. :bron2


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

_Wayward Pines _S01E07


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Being Human (US) Season 4

Arrow Season 3


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

_Fargo _S01E09


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Brock Lesnar vs. Test - King of the Ring 2002


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Magic City aka Jessica Marais is naked in this scene too.


Two episodes in and we're already reaching Game of Thrones level excessive sex/nudity scenes. If you like bushe this is your show. Seems alright so far though.


----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)

Rad show that I'd recommend to almost anyone. Seasons 1-4 are awesome, 5 is good but overlong, and the last two seasons are redundant as all hell. Although I do believe the final two episodes make up for the drop in quality for most of 6 and 7.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

_Twin Peaks _S02E08


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Seinfeld.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Butcher Boys on Showcase.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Home Alone.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Look Who's Talking Now


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Love & Hip Hop on VH1*_


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

I miss this show.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

24

I'm on the first season. Jack Bauer's wife is killing me.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Sunday Night Football
Vikings vs. Packers


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Shooter on Showtime.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

And Then There Were None Ep3.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 10


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NJPW New Year Dash 2016 IPPV


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I'm watching Making a Murderer on Netflix, it's so good!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lucha Underground 11/26/2014


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The King Of Queens.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lucha Underground season 1, episode 2


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

ALDUB!


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

iZombie S1E3


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

_American Crime Story _S01E01


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Battlestar Galactica S1


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

John Cena's PPV Debut


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Brooklyn Nine Nine.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

_Louie _S01E05


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Martin


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Season 6 of Justified again :yay


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Jessica Jones on Netflix.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Everybody Hates Chris


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Stone Cold Podcst with Big Show


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is the funniest thing I've seen in forever :lmao I've watched it three times in a row lol.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ROH Generation Next 2004


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Spartacus: Gods of the Arena on DVD


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Marvel's Agent Carter


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

_Louie _S02E11


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

_This Week in WWE_ (03/05/2016)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Wayans Bros


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Evolution.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Daniel O'Grady:* What did you do? Y-Y-You killed my wife!

*Leprechaun:* [in Mrs. O'Grady's voice] Hello, Dan, I'm okay. I just got a little kink in me neck.

*Daniel O'Grady:* I should've killed you when I caught you in Ireland.

*Leprechaun:* [in Mrs. O'Grady's voice] Give him the gold, Dan. He's a nice little Leprechaun.

*Daniel O'Grady:* I'll give you more than gold!


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

@Heath V, have you seen this?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> @Heath V, have you seen this?


Lmao no, that was awesome!! Thank you for showing me this!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Wrong damn thread


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*And a double post.

I need to take my ass to bed.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Finally started watching House Of Cards. It sounded pretty boring when I first heard about it but now that I'm into this show is awesome, its dark & gritty and has some of the best acting in any TV Show I've watched in a long time. Kevin Spacey kills it in this. Just finished Episode 1 of Season 2 and holy shit I did not see that coming. Great show, would definately recommend it.


----------



## CactusKindLove (Apr 15, 2016)

Trailer Park Boys season 10


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm not even joking. This is legit what I am watching right now when I met this thread.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Auckland Blues beating the Sharks.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rules Of Engagement.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## BX Express (Dec 5, 2015)

Heroes Of World Class-The Story Of The Von Erich's & The Rise & Fall Of World Class...pretty good, very depressing.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Orphan Black Season 1


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think I was watching Haydunn last time I posted in here too :lol


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

The 100 Season 3


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Great Simpsina


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The King Of Queens.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Shannara Chronicles


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Only watched two things today thus far:

A-League Grand final - Adelaide United vs. Western Sydney Wanderers and Manchester United vs. Leicester.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Botchamania 306 - https://vimeo.com/164740463


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No Mercy 2006


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

The News! :lmao

. . . only because I can't be bothered to actually change the channel.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Went back and watched this and for 13 minutes I was just completely zoned in. Awesome.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## tekkenjin (May 5, 2016)

I decided to finish the series Lost


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Outlander S2E03


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Exposing the truth about the Natalee Holloway murder mystery






Documentary on _Youtube_.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Family Guy S14 EP15


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Better Call Saul S1 E6* :saul


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Raw.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

The Long Island Serial Killer—_Nat Geo_ Documentary


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Better Call Saul S2 E2 :saul


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Top Gear season 20.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

The Nightly Show with Larry Wilmore


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Tunnel Sabotage


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's Eurovision week!


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

National Security

Good film imo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Legend season 2


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

22 Jump Street


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Wiseguys (1987)


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

An old favourite


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Juice*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Legends S2E02


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bates Motel S03E10 S04 is next! :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

_Billions_ (_Showtime_) S1 E1.
@A-C-P @THE SHIV I have a feeling you may enjoy the opening scene :abed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> _Billions_ (_Showtime_) S1 E1.
> @A-C-P @THE SHIV I have a feeling you may enjoy the opening scene :abed


I have never even heard of this, but my interest, among other thing, is piqued.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> I have never even heard of this, but my interest, among other thing, is piqued.


Lets just say Paul Giammatti is into some kinky shit


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Soccer Republic. :thumbsup


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

WWE SmackDown: May 12, 2016


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Eurovision.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Agents of SHIELD S3E05


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

One Crazy Summer 1986


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

The Fighter


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Luis Concepcion v Hernan Marquez 1


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Agents of SHIELD S3E08


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Never Back Down


The usual, predictable boxing/mma type of movie but I enjoyed it.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

WWE SmackDown: September 9, 2004 [Full Show]


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bart Sells His Soul


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Prison break S1 E6*


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I lol'd at this part of S1 E6, I don't even care. Loving Prison Break so far, can't believe it has taken me this long to start watching it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Umbreon said:


> I lol'd at this part of S1 E6, I don't even care. Loving Prison Break so far, can't believe it has taken me this long to start watching it.


Seasons 1 & 2 are the best. After that it goes downhill pretty fast.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

CJ said:


> Seasons 1 & 2 are the best. After that it goes downhill pretty fast.


Yeah my mate said the same thing, so if thats the case I might stop watching if it gets that bad. Sara Tancredi is pretty hot :banderas


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Season 3 is the most pointless shit ever. Terribad.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Agents of SHIELD S3E11


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

I've watched all 4 seasons of Prison Break over the course of a month a few months back. 

Season 1 is by far the best. S2 is very good. Im one of very few who enjoyed S3. S4 drags like a motherfucker. But overall Prison Break is a great series!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Brooklyn Nine Nine.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Europa League final - Sevilla vs. Liverpool.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Prison Break S1 E19


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Camp WWE S01E03


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Simpsons, Season 6, Episode 15: Homie The Clown

This is possibly my favourite Simpsons episode. It makes me laugh EVERY single time without fail.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Edge and Christian Show S01E12


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Frasier.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Premier League Darts.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

12 Monkeys S2E04


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Prison Break S2 E2

Veronica :vincecry


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*South Park* - Casa Bonita


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The last ever episode of Frasier. Still sad.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm listening to a playlist of songs from Scrubs even though I haven't watched the series in years.

GOAT medical show and GOAT TV soundtrack.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Scottish Cup final.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

police story 3


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Prison Break S2 E18

Been grinding these episodes out in my free time, literally all I've done. Things are getting interesting. :cenaooh


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Americans S4E01



Umbreon said:


> Prison Break S2 E18
> 
> Been grinding these episodes out in my free time, literally all I've done. Things are getting interesting. :cenaooh


Too bad they only made two seasons of that :side:


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

CJ said:


> The Americans S4E01
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they only made two seasons of that :side:


Everyone makes seasons 3 & 4 sound like the drizzling shits 

Is it really that bad post Season 2 or does it remain at least somewhat interesting?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Umbreon said:


> Everyone makes seasons 3 & 4 sound like the drizzling shits
> 
> Is it really that bad post Season 2 or does it remain at least somewhat interesting?


It's gets pretty bad. If you can make it through Season 3 you may as well stick around to the end :lol


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Super League's Magic Weekend - Wakefield vs. Catalan.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

No Way Out 2001


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Prison Break S2 E22

Random thought: Kellerman sorta looks like Ant from Ant & Dec


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Ancient Aliens


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Prison Break S3 E10


Still enjoying it, surprisingly. Sofia is pretty fine :banderas


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Orphan Black S4

Although it can get confusing at times it is so addictive, Tatiana Maslany is incredible at being all of the clones as well :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Colony S1E08


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Prison Break S4 E5*

Whenever I see Wyatt I just can't help but think of The Mack from Lucha Underground :lmao


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Norn Iron vs. Belarus.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Punkamaniac said:


> Norn Iron vs. Belarus.


Same here :JLC3


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Champions League final.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Simpsons Season 15 Episode 9 I, D'oh-bot


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*WWE Main Event 5/31/16*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billions S1E04



Blackbeard said:


> _Billions_ (_Showtime_) S1 E1.
> @A-C-P @THE SHIV I have a feeling you may enjoy the opening scene :abed


Just started Billions the other day. That scene :surprise:


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billons S1E06


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Slovakia vs. Northern Ireland.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Babymetal Yokohama concert


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Banshee S4E05


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Simpsons, Season 16, Episode 20 - Home Away From Homer


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Need For Speed.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Portugal v Iceland


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

Outcast S1 E2. Loving these first 2 episodes so far.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bitten S1E04


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Marcos Maidana vs Erik Morales


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Northern Ireland vs. Ukraine.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Prison Break S4 E23


FINALLY getting round to finishing off PB and actually loved every season.


Mahone and Linc are the GOATS


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Czech Republic vs Croatia



Punkamaniac said:


> Northern Ireland vs. Ukraine.


Great game, great result :mckinney


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Norn Iron/Ukraine highlights for about the tenth time since Thursday. :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mythbusters.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Northern Ireland v Germany :fingerscrossed


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Game Of Thrones Season 6, managed to avoid all spoilers time to binge watch.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This is fucking bananas.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Game of thrones S1 E1


This is something which I just didn't find appealing at all for years but finally decided to give it a go. I feel like I'm trying way too hard to understand what's going on, is that normal? Should I just be sitting back and taking it in casually? Because there's seven different kingdoms or whatever Im struggling to even remember a few of them so far. Anyways I found the first episode pretty decent and Daenerys is HOT :book


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

A bit late but I'm watching last week's SmackDown.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Limitless S1E20


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Game Of Thrones S1 E10

Everyone bowing down to a butt naked Dany at the end was fucking hilarious :lmao


Nowhere near as good as Prison Break/TWD/Breaking Bad though in my opinion.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dark Matter season 2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pretty fucking solid so far. Been waiting a while for it.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

WWE SmackDown: July 14, 2016


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Agatha Christie Poirot season 6, Hercule Poirot's Christmas


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Motherwell vs. Rangers.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## tomspur84 (Jul 21, 2016)

The Ranch on Netflix


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Mr. Robot* Season 2 Episode 3 :elliot

This show continues to blow my socks off :clap:clap:clap BTW It turns out that Craig Robinson can actually act :wee-bey


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This guy is the only prank person on YouTube who actually makes me laugh. His accents are so excellent.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Joe Rogans podcast with Chael Sonnen.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Doing a run of Justified again. What a great show. This viewing has moved it even higher on my all-time list. 

Also, "You'll Never Leave Harlan Alive" is a GOAT tv song that defines a show. Frig. Just so perfect, it's hard to believe one wasn't written for the other.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm only 3 minutes into this and I'm laughing so hard I'm actually crying :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Power S01E03


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

TWD S4 E4

Because why not? Carol slowly becoming the GOAT character from around this time :banderas


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Amazing Race, Season 28, Episode 2


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wynonna Earp E01


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I've been watching a shitload of Jacksepticeye these past few weeks, he's basically all I watch :lol


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

_Wazoo~~~~_ :Crazy


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Exactly 17 years ago:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:lenny


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:nasir


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Well, the whole DVD. Just bought that, Straight To Dudleyville, History of the US Championship and Bad Neighbours 2.

...I may have a spending problem.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Robot Chicken


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ray Donovan S4E12


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Rangers vs. Queen of the South. :yay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wolf Creek S1E01



Punkamaniac said:


> Rangers vs. Queen of the South. :yay


5-0 :nice


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gotham season 2 on Netflix.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wolf Creek S1E03


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Impact.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Getting ready to watch the premiere episode of Paranoid.http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5839454/ Hope it's good.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Glasgow v Ulster


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Poor Hitmonlee. :lol


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

LA Galaxy v Seattle Sounders in the MLS.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wynonna Earp S1E07


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Impact.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Dundalk vs. M. Tel Aviv.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Impact.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Killjoys S1E04


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

This motherfucker :sodone


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Dundalk vs. Derry City


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Killjoys S2E01


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Elementary on CBS.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Impact, nearly caught up now.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

World Grand Prix of Darts: Steve West vs. Daryl Gurney


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pro 12 Rugby: Connacht v Ulster.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

World Cup Qualifier: Northern Ireland vs. San Marino


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Woke up and the first thing on my mind was, “What would a Jeff Hardy and Drew Galloway match be like?”


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Drew Galloway & Billy Corgan on the mic! :mark:


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Killjoys S2E10


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

European Champions Cup: Bordeaux vs. Ulster


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## cpt uk (Oct 16, 2016)

currently watching Fear The Walking Dead S2EP09


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:trips9


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

European Champions Cup: Ulster vs. Exeter


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I try to avoid Eddie as much as possible when I am feeling sensitive over his passing. I was watching the network and this played! I just love Eddie & Booker T!


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hooten & the Lady S1E01


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The first minutes of the clip are very relatable on a personal level but the twist killed me :lmao :


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*How I Met Your Mother.*


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pro 12: Ulster v Munster


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Miz & Maryse on Sportsnation *


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

:sodone


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I got curious about two bad ass Southerners


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Actual Goals*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Europa League: Zenit St. Petersburg vs. Dundalk


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Carmelo Anthony's beautiful face on ESPN. Don't care if he loses, he's the most handsome man in the world! *


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Watching Jack Nicholson light up a joint in Easy Rider :lol*


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

FAI Cup final: Cork City vs. Dundalk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Simpsons Season 28 Episode 6 There Will Be Buds
:mark:


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Jeff blew my mind on the mic here! At 5:32*


----------



## WWPNJB (Oct 30, 2016)

The Walking Dead


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Nets vs Knicks on ESPN
Spurs vs Rockets up next


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

The Truth About Lions on BBC I Player, just finished watching Planet Earth II with David Attenborough.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Atlanta Season 1 Episodes 1 & 2. Pretty good show IMO. :bjpenn


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Bought UFC 205


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

UFC 205. Great show so far.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Bastard Executioner.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm soo in love :done :lol


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Flash S3E01


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

AHS S6E01


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

EFL Championship: Leeds United v Newcastle United.


----------



## capowrestling (Nov 19, 2016)

WWF RAW Classics from 1998.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Reby's piano playing :done Jeff's singing :sodone *!!!!!!*


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Been re-watching a lot of old Tough Crowd episodes.

god damnit I wish Patrice was around for President Trump


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

The end of the Spurs vs Hornets game


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Europa League: Dundalk vs. AZ Alkmaar.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Deadpool. Best way to end any holiday.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Hornets v Knicks. I may wanna ride Jeff Hardy like I'm in a rodeo but it's Melo I find to be so positive and gorgeous!

Melo with that winning shot!


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Daniel Bryan cashing the MITB Contract on Mark Henry and wins the World Title but Teddy Long stripped him off it...


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

High Plains Drifter


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Soul Train Awards


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Eddie Guerrero vs 2 Cold Scorpio :done :sodone so fuckin' done!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

A League: Adelaide United vs. Wellington Phoenix.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Champions League: Real Madrid vs. Dortmund.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Tonight I'm watching :westbrook2 vs :harden2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

In Living Color on FXX.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bitten S2E04


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Champions Cup Rugby: Clermont v Ulster.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Still on my South Park marathon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Humans S1E03.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena & Trish Stratus vs Santino Marella & Beth Phoenix - Raw 2008 Christmas episode


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I miss Joan so much. Easily the funniest female comedian ever.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bex vs Tin Opener :beckylol


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:wow


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Road to the NHL Outdoor Classics. Love seeing the behind the scenes stuff with sports teams, especially with hockey.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Give My Head Peace :yay


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This lady is insane :lmao She says she's ok with the audience being mostly black people cos they have security there and she's ok with the host cos she has an English accent so she doesn't sound ghetto LOL.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

GOTHAM


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

World of Sport.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Three Stooges Marathon on IFC. Had to pass up The Twilight Zone marathon for this. Stooges are amazing! :mark: :sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A bunch of old Raw episodes on the Network.

And


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Gotham and theRadBrad :woo


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Supernatural S12E02


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Baskets season premiere*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

From Dusk Till Dawn S2E04


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Homeland S6E01


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

_Turn: Washington's Spies_ Seasons 1-3.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*The second episode of season 2 of Baskets *


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

* :harden2 Rockets vs 76ers. I am in the perfect mood for basketball :yum: *


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Smashing Glass Ceilings: The Women of WWE


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Urban Wrestling Federation. *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Joe Rogan Experience with Leah Remini.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Nothing like getting lost in a couple basketball games when you are having the worst day!* 

:bron3:wade2:westbrook6

*Not a good game for a Westbrook fan. The only good part about this second game (for me) was noticing Butler's arms. :lol*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Simpsons, Season 5, Episode 1 - Homer's Barbershop Quartet

Still one of the funniest Simpsons episodes ever.

"I'd like a single plum, floating in perfume, served in a man's hat" :lmao


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*New episode of Baskets  I love this show! *


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Simpsons: Season 5, Episode 7 - Bart's Inner Child

I watch this ep purely for the trampoline bit in the first act. Homer is hilarious when he tries to get rid of it :lol

"Checkmate, Mr Trampoline" lol.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

James Mays first appearance on Top Gear.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Dortmund vs. Hertha Berlin.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*It's Always Sunny In Philly* :mark:


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

rewatching band of brothers great series


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Watching Vikings season 1 on Amazon TV.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*NEW YORK KNICKS VS OKC THUNDER! I AM IN HEAVEN! MY TWO FAVS!*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Currently reliving what was an excellent year for pop music!


----------



## Sagatão da Massa (May 4, 2016)

NJPW New Beginning in Osaka 2017


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Santa Clarita Diet: Season 1, Episode 5: Man Eat Man

Netflix's newest show. Fucking hilarious.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Homeland, Season 6, Episode 3.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

The Walking Dead, Season 7, Episode 9.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*NBA all star game*


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Leafs game.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I'm in a nostalgic pop music mood!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some GameSocietyPimps videos.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just caught up on _The Flash_ Season 3 and am about halfway into _Gotham_ Season 03. Really do enjoy both shows. :mckinney _Vikings_ is next. :mark:


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

GoldenEye


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Dundalk vs. Shamrock Rovers.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Jonny '88 (Nov 19, 2016)

WrestleMania XXVI. Love this one, would probably put it in my top 10 Manias. Main event are the two greatest of all time even though it isn't as good as Mania 25, I still love it!


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Frontier on Netflix


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Sportsnation on ESPN. Marcellus Wiley :yum: *


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Timeless S1E05


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Dallas Stars hockey. It's unfortunate.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

local news and maybe _Colony_ after that.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Survivor :mark:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Six Nations: Wales vs. Ireland.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Finished S01 of _Into the Badlands_ and started _Legion_ which is like an aĉid trip. Good stuff.


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

_Binge watching Netflix today, so currently watching Zodiac (about the Zodiac killer) and Fear Thy Neighbour which is a true crime show that has really made me appreciate my lovely neighbours lol_


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bitten S3E10.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Edge and Christian vs. Too Cool (Grand Master Sexay and Scotty 2 Hotty) (c) vs. The Hardy Boyz (Matt Hardy and Jeff Hardy) w/Lita vs. T & A (Test and Albert) w/Trish Stratus (WWF Tag Team Championship, Four Corners Elimination Match) - WWF King of the Ring: June 25, 2000


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Married With Children


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I have legit been laughing my ass off at this guy's videos for like an hour now :lol He's a very angry British guy who makes videos to complain about things he doesn't like, and god he's fucking hilarious.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Watching _The Ten Commandments_ with my father as I do every year. Never gets old.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

24 season 2


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Breaking Bad S2E6


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

_Into the Badlands_, Season 02. Great fight scenes and incredibly violent. Good stuff. :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Scottish Cup semi final: Celtic vs. Rangers.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

Falling asleep to Backlash 08. I'm cancelling my subscription in a couple of days, thought I'd make the most of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

porn. i'm just hoping my gf doesnt catch me watching it when she comes back from the crossfit gym :/


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Watching _Fargo _Season 02 with my Dad then it's on to the _Sherlock_ series.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Trailer Park Boys Season 11.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

_Sherlock Season 1 _with my father.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Stan Lee's Lucky Man


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Highlander movie.

There can be only one.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

A few throwback Hardy Boyz clips WWE have uploaded.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I seriously want to smack the owner of this resturant in the head so badly :lol I was getting angry just watching Ramsay try to reason with him lol.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Blacklist


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Twin Peaks re-watch. :woo


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Modern Family.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Viva La Bam


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Umm what in the HELL is this?! I thought it was just a cheap wrestling promotion until the lumber"janes" came out (I thought it was lumberjills?) and one of them literally had no shirt on with just pasties over her nipples lol :lmao Then I realised it was not only cheap but tacky as fuck too. Most of the women are either ugly or look like whores LOL.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Modern Family.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Orange Is The New Black*_


----------



## kellyon (Jun 26, 2017)

walking dead


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wynonna Earp S2E01


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Germany U21 v Spain U21.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Alaskan Bush People


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

American Gods weird ass show.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Markiplier play the new Crash Bandicoot game


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Killjoys S3E01


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Been doing a marathon of Rescue Me. I have the first 4 seasons on DVD. Currently up to season 3. Haven't watched this show in years. It's fucking hilarious and just straight up fun.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Walking Dead S07E12


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Blue Exorcist Season One*_


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Game of Thrones season 6.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"I think he must have gotten the part in that play"
"Either that or Gloria Estefan was right, eventually the rhythm IS going to get you" :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dark Matter S3E06.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shark Week 2017. Michael Phelps. :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Goosebumps Season 1 on Netflix.










Fucking love this show. The acting is so god awful though, I never realized how bad the acting was growing up :maisielol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

British comedy is so fucking brutal, and that's why I love it


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Shamrock Rovers vs. Derry City.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This show never gets old.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Summerslam 2002


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## BlazeFury (Jul 11, 2017)

http://southpark.cc.com/full-episod...0-aca6-0026b9414f30&position=18&sort=!airdate


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The second episode of the Mae Young Classic on the Network (Y)


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Deathnote on Netflix. 

Watched the first few episodes and I've really been digging it. Heard about Deathnote quite a number of times so I thought I'd give it a try. Can't wait to watch more of it.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Fear The Walking Dead S03E02


----------



## KezzG (Feb 6, 2016)

Narcos Season 3 on Netflix, September Supercards/Pay-Per-Views/Network Specials for reviews


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Some of the deaths are brutal as hell. But I love watching this show on Netflix.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wow robbie before arsenalfantv :lol 

london bob marley right here


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Simpsons: Season 4, Episode 12 - Marge vs The Monorail

Awesome episode!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just finished watching the first half of Season 3 of _Fear the Walking Dead_. This show is so much better than its first two seasons.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Simpsons: Season 5, Episode 3 - Homer Goes To College

One of my favourite episodes!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7bcKrZ3n6w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

NCIS S11E18


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just finished Preacher Season 2. Some funny moments, but a pale comparison to its comic book source. Still I like it;I'm just not crazy about it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

America's Got Talent Season 12 just finished. The right person one and I predicted it after her first performance. :fuckyeah


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Malibu's Most Wanted on VH1. *_:frankdance2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm getting ready to watch a couple of episodes of _Philip K. Dick's Electric Dreams_. It's a new anthology series. Hope it's good.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*The Vampire Diaries Season 1 on Netflix. *


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Fast & Furious: Tokyo Drift


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

World Cup 2018 qualifier: Norway vs. Northern Ireland.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

_Better Call Saul_ Season 3. Re-watching it. I never got to see the final episode as it aired three days after my heart attack.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Europa League: Red Star Belgrade v Arsenal.

Game hasn't been, er, great tbh.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Club de Cuervos (Club of Crows) SEASON 2 :woo

This show is awesome. It's in Spanish though and it's on Netflix. It's about a small-town Mexican soccer team, but more about the management side. It's like Friday Night Lights - but about futbol/soccer. It's got its funny moments too!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Modern Family.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*American Horror Story Coven. *_


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

NXT


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Once upon a Time.

After watching the first 5 seasons I'm sure Stephanie McMahon has modelled her persona on the Evil Queen.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

FAI Cup final: Cork City vs. Dundalk.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*NFL*
Chiefs Vs. Cowboys


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm watching the entire series of this, there's like 50 videos.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Gunpowder Ep2.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Parajanov.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

iZombie season 2.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

_Frosty the Snowman_:mark Going to watch _How The Grinch Stole Christmas_ in an hour. :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

:lol


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

It's a Wonderful Life


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer. :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm never gonna be able to play this game, so watching this movie of the cutscenes is good enough :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Home Alone II.

Time to start my Christmas binge. It's December, bitches!










Way better than the first in my opinion. Some of the traps are fucking hilarious, especially when Marv is getting his ass electrocuted. Shit still cracks me up :bryanlol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pro 14: Newport v Ulster.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Shannara Chronicles


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

What the fuck :lmao


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Martin S01E01


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I haven't laughed this hard at a YouTube video in forever. :lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Neighbors Movie*_


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Netflix UK showing up :thumbsup

I know what I'm doing today.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena vs Del Rio Miracle on 34th Street Fight


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

So good :banderas

The first is obviously a classic, but I personally enjoy this one more.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Elf (2003)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Genuinely scared myself with the second part of this last night :lol It was dark in my room and I was watching full screen, dem jumpscares.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Home alone marathon time. :drose


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Some Christmas themed wrestling videos


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mj2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

NCIS S14E03


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's 7am. Got to get the Day started off strong. I watched the first one yesterday, otherwise I'd watch that :lol I love this one just as much.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

A-League: Adelaide United vs. Central Coast Mariners.

I'm starting, what I'm hoping will be a day of football (soccer to the Americans) off with a bit of Australian football.


----------



## WhisperNDaWind (Dec 26, 2017)

I watched Bad Santa 2 last night (well late last night/early this morning) as i really liked and enjoyed (and still do) the first movie. 

This movie got bad reviews which i thought wouldn't be because the film was that bad. It is actually worse than i expected unfortunately. However i rarely judge a film on the first watch so will definitely watch it a few more times.

It definitely isn't as good the firts movie unfortunately. I was expecting alo more in terms of dialogue. It;s just a bunch of profanity... 

The best line in the movie was actually used in one of the trailers since they didn't have anything else to use! That's how little comedy there is in the film.

Still, hopefully they will make a Bad Santa 3 and redeem themselves. Wow, i didn't expect that Bad Santa 2 had $3 Million more budget. For some reason it didn't feel like as a big budget movie.

First Jeepers Creepers 3, now this... darn...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

12 Monkeys season 3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Netflix UK showing up in 2018 :woo


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Royal Rumble 2008


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Derry Girls :beckylol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The End Of The F***ing World: Season 1, Episode 4

This show's completely fucked in the head, but it's great. I'm glad I gave it a look.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

German Bundesliga: Hertha Berlin vs. Borussia Dortmund.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why did I take so long on watching this. On the last episode of the first season & this has been :sodone


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Wire: Season 2, Episode 8


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*The Simpsons.*


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

European Champions Cup: Wasps vs. Ulster


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The people in this series make me feel so much better about my own eating habits :lol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ross County vs. Rangers.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

SAS Who Dares Wins


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't care what anyone says. Soul Plane is a fucking hilarious film :lmao

Snoop's reaction when that music starts playing :lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Dark Matter 10/10, in terms of space sci-fi it doesn't get any better.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Orton vs Christian 5/7/11


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Re-watching Black Sails


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

InexorableJourney said:


> Dark Matter 10/10, in terms of space sci-fi it doesn't get any better.


Somewhat....disagree.

Season 1 was great, tapered off at 2 for me, still good though 8/10 to me.

Currently watching Stargate SG1 for like the 6th time.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pro 14: Ulster vs. Edinburgh


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No Way Out 2009


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I've seen five of the six that have aired so far. I like it quite a bit and JK Simmons is doing an excellent job of acting. The differences between his doppelganger character and him are stark and he does a great job of delineating them.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So many classic moments.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Stranger Things - S1 EP3.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Rewatching The Office, my favorite comedy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rewatching _Breaking Bad_ with my dad. Watched 59 of the 62 so fAar. As good as, if not better, than I remembered.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Stranger Things - S1 EP4.

I'll probably end up getting episode 5 watched as well today because the weather is shit.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Pitch Perfect 1 :benson*_


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Sinner S01E04


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

The Grand Tour.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rocky


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Sopranos Season 6 , 21 Eps, started yesterday after work I'm off today and I'm up to ep 9 , my fav tv show off all time , hope the prequel does get released it would be great to see.

Peace


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

FRIDAY


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Next Friday (still funny without Chris Tucker, He needs to be in Friday 4!!)


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Scream


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

IMPACT! On my tv as I've been to work and we get it a few weeks behind in the U.K.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Watching Season 2 of _Into the Badlands_ with my sister.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Lip Sync Battle USA ( Chrissy Teagan is fine, only reason I watch , my fiancé hasn't a clue lol) on catch up.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

A Hocus Pocus


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Money Heist S1E4


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

WWE Main Event TJP and Ariya Devari V Gran Metalik And Lince Dorado( Lucha House Party bros) only reason I watched is for the cruiserweight matches as there really Cool and different to the main roster ( my opinion) .


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Last ever episode of Buffy The Vampire Slayer.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Repeat off WWE Greatest Royal Rumble as I ain't at work till Monday so I'm gonna get high and kick back ( fiancé is at a wedding thank u whoever invited her, peace at last!!!)


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Friday After Next


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Watching these compilations is oddly addictive :lol There's some genuinely amazing lookalikes out there!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Sopranos


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Detriot


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Greys Anatomy *_


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The 1st Tony Bellew V David Haye fight on sky sports .


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

Watching twitch and someone playing dark souls


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Watching IMPACT! Coming up next Taya Valkyrie V Kera Hogan ( Tessa Blanchard has just done her first promo)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Deep State


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Sinister Minister *_


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Sopranos


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's Eurovision season BAYBAY.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Last Nights Smackdown, been dull so far the rusev v d Bryan match is getting good


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Theuk said:


> The Sopranos


*I'm on season 4. This show is amazing. :Cocky*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Leon Knuckles said:


> *I'm on season 4. This show is amazing. :Cocky*



I'm on Season 2 knucks, my fav season is 5 , hope they make a prequel.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Theuk said:


> I'm on Season 2 knucks, my fav season is 5 , hope they make a prequel.


*How is season 5 your favorite if you're only on season 2 jabroni? :hmmm*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Leon Knuckles said:


> *How is season 5 your favorite if you're only on season 2 jabroni? :hmmm*


As I've only watched the whole box set more times than you can count knucks.:wink2:


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

THE WASH - Dr Dre And Snoop Dogg ft Tiny Lister Jr, Eminem and Produced By One of The Most Underrated Film Producers In The Film Game- DJ POOH ( Friday 1-2-3)


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Pablo Escobar's Hidden Milions ( What a interesting and fact finding series , hope there's a second )


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:Jim

So this was among my Related Videos for some reason....


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

gargoyles i forgot how awesome this cartoon was


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The 100


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Gabriels Dropout
awesome.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Supergirl, although every episode feels so similar I think I'm going to drop it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Jersey Shores: Family Vacation. *


----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

_WCW Saturday Night_ 5/23/92


----------



## La Esperanza (Jun 2, 2018)

TNA Weekly PPV # 1


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

SEAL Team.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Just discovered this was dubbed in English so I'm binge watching it :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Our Girl


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

UFC 225 Card


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Blacklist

Although that final episode killed off any suspense of who'll be #1 on the list.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Season 4 is great so far.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Buddy Murphy & Elias jobbing against The Ascension on NXT, 4 years ago


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billions season 3 finale.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Goliath Season 2


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Vader vs. Shawn Michaels w/Chyna, Jim Neidhart & Triple H - WWF RAW: November 24, 1997*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

^ this guy is great. He is one of a kind about what he does on youtube. His both new and old videos are great.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

SEAL Team ep14


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

:reigns


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

I couldn't sit through the whole thing, so I've no idea if she ends up getting starkers.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Extreme Rules 2012


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vikings S01E01 "Rites Of Passage"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Some Brian Christopher matches before teaming up with Scotty.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Great Wall


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disenchantment - Part 1: Episode 1: A Princess, and Elf, and a Demon Walk Into a Bar

Hopefully this is good. There's a lot of Futurama alumni working on it.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Sopranos-Season 3 Ep 11 PINE BARRENS its the funniest ep in the whole of the collection great acting by Michael Imperoli And Tony Sirico.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Absolutely stunning scene and movie in general. I might watch this masterpiece again later tonight.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

NCIS Los Angeles S09E15

Trying to catch up on all 3 NCIS shows before they all return.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It was in the sidebar of another video, and I love things about missing people so I watched the first two episodes and they were fascinating.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I binged watched Bojack Horseman season 5. 

I'm gona need a lot of alcohol and weed and positive vibes to recover.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Kusturica.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Impact from last night on 5spike a fatal four way from TNA bound for glory 2010 Madison's rayne v Angelina love v Tera v velvet sky with Mickie James a ref by the way Mickie James look s fcking hot!


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

I cant believe how dark and depressing this is for thomas the tank.

they literally brick the poor bastard in and leave him to rust to death with thomas driving past to torment him.

"I think he deserved his punishment don't you?" **cue cheery music whilst zooming in on his doomed face likes its not a problem**






no fecking idea what they were thinking with this.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Angelopoulos.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

SEAL Team season 2 :mark


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

NCIS Los Angeles S10E04


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Killjoys season 4


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Binging on Harry Potter it's great watching stoned haha , peace , harmony and Helena bonhomie-carter is bloody gorgeous!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I love Dobby , he's lush and so cute! He's a fee elf! Bloody bellatrix aww just killed him , bitch!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Watching the rest of Takeover: WarGames. :cool2 Only watched an hour of it last night, I'm a good boy. :aryep


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

WWE Survivor Series 2004: JBL (c) vs. Booker T (WWE Championship Match)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tombstone (1993)


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Captain America Winter Soldier. I'm up to this part where he finds out beckys still alive , I think this is the 2nd best out the three films , love Civil War the best! But this is still a cool film.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

SmackDown : Rey Mysterio vs. The Miz (17.12.2010)


----------

